# (4) Uniroyal APW II WSW 155/80/13 $239.20 shipped



## Midwest Ridaz (Aug 17, 2008)

TIREBUYER.COM......search by size :thumbsup:


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

not bad uffin:


----------



## Midwest Ridaz (Aug 17, 2008)




----------



## Foolish818 (Jan 16, 2010)

Yup not bad and that's price shipped out the door. Free shipping on tires u will never find that on LIL


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

pin this shit so lowriders don't waste their money


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

GREAT PRICE ON THEM PAW's!!
http://www.tirebuyer.com/tirebuyerwicket/home/tab/Buy%20Tires/subtab/Shop%20by%20Tire%20Size/sortChanged/false/tSizeChg_1518119013/true/action/searchyBySize/selPanel/tireCatalogView/isListChanged/true/frontWidth/155/frontRatio/80/frontDiameter/13


----------



## Midwest Ridaz (Aug 17, 2008)

Im running 14s on my 82' Coupe De but for those who roll on 13s here you go:thumbsup:


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

they got these kumhos on walmart.com for 57.00 with free shippin also uffin: that whole 13" tire shortage is a crock of shit


http://www.walmart.com/ip/Kumho-1905813/19473519


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

MAKIN MONEY said:


> they got these kumhos on walmart.com for 57.00 with free shippin also uffin: that whole 13" tire shortage is a crock of shit
> 
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Kumho-1905813/19473519[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

fuck :banghead: i just read that, the picture was of a ww though


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

MAKIN MONEY said:


> fuck :banghead: i just read that, the picture was of a ww though


x2 fuckin online stores always like to pull that bs


----------



## Midwest Ridaz (Aug 17, 2008)

There are some still out there...these are anyway....Bf Goodrich was wrong to stop selling their 155/80s after they advertised them in LRM like they were specificaly for the lowrider market.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

One of these tire companys will finally get smart an advertise the shit outa there tire.An corner the market.An hopefully stay at a resonable price.


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

ok heres them kumhos at sears for 56.01 each, it's a picture of a black wall but the detals indicate WSW (white wall)

http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_09556743000P?prdNo=6&blockNo=6&blockType=G6


----------



## machine (Sep 5, 2006)

Wow I used to buy 13's for 18 bucks each back in the days now I have to pay over 50.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

MAKIN MONEY said:


> ok heres them kumhos at sears for 56.01 each, it's a picture of a black wall but the detals indicate WSW (white wall)
> 
> http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_09556743000P?prdNo=6&blockNo=6&blockType=G6[/QUOTE
> 
> no bad at all.the side tread kinda reminds me of the tiger paws.Witch IMo is not a bad tire


----------



## Foolish818 (Jan 16, 2010)

I role tiger paws there a lil bulky but I have a big body so I like how it looks. The white walls stay white and they have good tread they last even with extended A-arms


----------



## Midwest Ridaz (Aug 17, 2008)

First set of 13s I ever bought were $12.50....each


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

Midwest Ridaz said:


> First set of 13s I ever bought were $12.50....each


Daaaaammmm...dirty cheap!!


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

TODAY & TODAY "ONLY" FOR PRESIDENT'S DAY USE THIS PROMO CODE AND GET $25 EXTRA DOLLAR's OFF THE $239.20 SHIPPED PRICE... 
ONLY $214.20 A SET SHIPPED:h5:
TTMFT:thumbsup:






*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> GREAT PRICE ON THEM PAW's!!
> http://www.tirebuyer.com/tirebuyerw...frontWidth/155/frontRatio/80/frontDiameter/13


----------



## Big Hollywood (May 17, 2010)

bump - ordered mines, good looking out


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

Big Hollywood said:


> bump - ordered mines, good looking out


Koo.. TTT


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

25PREZ is the promo code, in case you couldn't find it


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Good deal, but it came out to $244.01 for me since it added $29.81 estimated sales tax at the end.


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

MAKIN MONEY said:


> 25PREZ is the promo code, in case you couldn't find it


Yep.. TTT


----------



## Midwest Ridaz (Aug 17, 2008)

Im glad to see Some of the Riders on here getting sets thats whats up:biggrin:,keep the market going strong . Some of the tire manufacturers dont want to produce white walls anymore we must keep the demand up.......I went through 2-3 sets of 13s a year on a 64 Impala that was driven daily street/highway with 1" ext on the uppers.....one legged Burnouts included:rofl: Now somebody hook me up with some cheap rubber for my 14s........:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Hollywood (May 17, 2010)

Midwest Ridaz said:


> Im glad to see Some of the Riders on here getting sets thats whats up:biggrin:,keep the market going strong . Some of the tire manufacturers dont want to produce white walls anymore we must keep the demand up.......I went through 2-3 sets of 13s a year on a 64 Impala that was driven daily street/highway with 1" ext on the uppers.....one legged Burnouts included:rofl: Now somebody hook me up with some cheap rubber for my 14s........:thumbsup:


I know someone HAS to have some Hankooks for the dirt


















And yeah we do need to keep demand up, that's a valid point. I just got my Uniroyals, I'll show them when they're mounted on my 72's also so people can get a better idea of what they look like


----------



## Midwest Ridaz (Aug 17, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## STYLISHTEKNIQUE VP (Aug 13, 2009)

uffin:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Super fast delivery, got mine in less than 48 hours.


----------



## Midwest Ridaz (Aug 17, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

cashmoneyspeed said:


> Super fast delivery, got mine in less than 48 hours.


X2 me too.. TTT FOR A RELIABLE & AFFORDABLE SOURCE ASWELL AS SUPER FAST SHIPPING!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

TTT


----------



## theheckler76 (May 20, 2008)

*GOT MINE ON*

HERES MINE MOUNTED:thumbsup:


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

theheckler76 said:


> HERES MINE MOUNTED:thumbsup:


Shoot, the Tigerpaws look nice on your whip, Homie.


----------



## Big Hollywood (May 17, 2010)

theheckler76 said:


> HERES MINE MOUNTED:thumbsup:


Tadow! 61 in full effect!uffin:


----------



## Midwest Ridaz (Aug 17, 2008)

tmft


----------



## Midwest Ridaz (Aug 17, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Jack Tripper (Dec 4, 2011)

MAKIN MONEY said:


> they got these kumhos on walmart.com for 57.00 with free shippin also uffin: that whole 13" tire shortage is a crock of shit
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Kumho-1905813/19473519


noob


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

Any new promo codes by chance?


----------



## supersporting88 (Apr 12, 2005)

MAKIN MONEY said:


> ok heres them kumhos at sears for 56.01 each, it's a picture of a black wall but the detals indicate WSW (white wall)
> 
> http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_09556743000P?prdNo=6&blockNo=6&blockType=G6


They are black walls. I ordered 2 sets a while back and Sears gave me my money back because they were blackwalls.


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

Purple Haze said:


> Any new promo codes by chance?


Try a goggle search


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Try a goggle search


Opps...google...lol


----------



## Midwest Ridaz (Aug 17, 2008)

:roflmao:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

:biggrin:TODAY & TODAY "ONLY":biggrin:
GET $29 OFF THE OG SHIPPED PRICE FOR LEAP DAY........SIMPLY ENTER CODE: 
29LEAP :thumbsup:

TTMFT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Midwest Ridaz (Aug 17, 2008)

Cool my thread is going H.A.M. !:thumbsup:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

Midwest Ridaz said:


> Cool my thread is going H.A.M. !:thumbsup:


Yes sir great thread..theres fools on here trying to charge :wow:$75ea still to this day for this same exact tire's :twak:


----------



## MI CAMINO '85 (Aug 18, 2011)

Paid 240 for uniroyal tiger paws mounted balanced and put on in Glendale CA


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

MI CAMINO '85 said:


> Paid 240 for uniroyal tiger paws mounted balanced and put on in Glendale CA


Great deal bro:thumbsup:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Foolish818 (Jan 16, 2010)

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Yes sir great thread..theres fools on here trying to charge :wow:$75ea still to this day for this same exact tire's :twak:


75each plus shipping


----------



## DeltaDevil88 (Jul 13, 2011)

This thread keeps it real! :thumbsup:


----------



## Midwest Ridaz (Aug 17, 2008)

All real Homie that's how the Midwest does it....some gonna hate but the real always participate:thumbsup:


----------



## Midwest Ridaz (Aug 17, 2008)

Get in , where you fit in Foolz.....


----------



## Midwest Ridaz (Aug 17, 2008)

Midwest Ridaz...


----------



## Midwest Ridaz (Aug 17, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## Midwest Ridaz (Aug 17, 2008)

Keep it going
..to the top
..


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

any new promo codes


----------



## CaliLiving (Oct 10, 2010)

Any more pictures of them mounted?


----------



## Big Hollywood (May 17, 2010)

mounted on some 13s


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

dont sell all of them all save me a couple sets!:biggrin:


----------



## CaliLiving (Oct 10, 2010)

Big Hollywood said:


> View attachment 448982
> 
> 
> mounted on some 13s


look really good :thumbsup: gonna order me a set


----------



## Midwest Ridaz (Aug 17, 2008)

I saw some mounted and they do look good:biggrin: I saw a bright green Reagal here in Ga.with a fresh set of 155/80 Tigerpaws on....I bet he got the info here.....:thumbsup:


----------



## Bones 87 (Dec 30, 2011)

good looking out homie was gonna drop bout 3 bills for a set!!


----------



## Midwest Ridaz (Aug 17, 2008)

Yep so many foolz trying to bust heads on tire prices:dunno: I look all the time for good prices on everything,all this stupid talk about spending all this $$$ to ride foolz be talking junk about being cheap and wanting to put a car together Im not cheap just and informed shopper :thumbsup: Funny thing is the ones claiming it cost a fortune to ride low are the ones trying to sell stuff on here....:rofl:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Midwest Ridaz (Aug 17, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Midwest Ridaz (Aug 17, 2008)

:rofl:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

JUS LOOKED TODAY & IT's EVEN CHEAPER 
$238.04 SHIPPED:cheesy:
TTT


----------



## Midwest Ridaz (Aug 17, 2008)




----------



## Midwest Ridaz (Aug 17, 2008)

:werd:


----------



## Midwest Ridaz (Aug 17, 2008)

:roflmao:


----------



## Midwest Ridaz (Aug 17, 2008)

:finger:


----------



## Midwest Ridaz (Aug 17, 2008)

:rimshot:


----------



## STYLISHTEKNIQUE VP (Aug 13, 2009)

ordered me a couple sets uffin:


----------



## Midwest Ridaz (Aug 17, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Midwest Ridaz (Aug 17, 2008)

:guns:


----------



## rollin 72 monte (Jul 4, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## Midwest Ridaz (Aug 17, 2008)

:guns:


----------



## STYLISHTEKNIQUE VP (Aug 13, 2009)

GOT AN EMAIL FOR THE TIREBUYER.COM TIRE MADNESS SALE IN THE SPIRIT OF MARCH MADNESS. SAVE $25 ON A SET OF FOUR TIRES USING ONE OF THESE PROMO CODES, CODES EXPIRE THE 29th CODES ARE FOR THE FINAL FOUR TEAMS AND THE ONE YOU DECIDE TO USE IS THE COLLEGE YOU THINK IS GOING TO WIN. . . WHATEVER. .. .BUT I ORDERED A COUPLE SETS AND THEY ALWAYS ARRIVE AT MY DOOR IN 24 HOURS. uffin:

KENTUCKY25

LOUISVILLE25

OHIOSTATE25

KANSAS25


----------



## DUKE (Feb 15, 2004)

STYLISHTEKNIQUE VP said:


> GOT AN EMAIL FOR THE TIREBUYER.COM TIRE MADNESS SALE IN THE SPIRIT OF MARCH MADNESS. SAVE $25 ON A SET OF FOUR TIRES USING ONE OF THESE PROMO CODES, CODES EXPIRE THE 29th CODES ARE FOR THE FINAL FOUR TEAMS AND THE ONE YOU DECIDE TO USE IS THE COLLEGE YOU THINK IS GOING TO WIN. . . WHATEVER. .. .BUT I ORDERED A COUPLE SETS AND THEY ALWAYS ARRIVE AT MY DOOR IN 24 HOURS. uffin:
> 
> KENTUCKY25
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the info homie....Go BUCKEYES


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

I ordered my set today...picking up some wheels tomorrow for my new project


----------



## Midwest Ridaz (Aug 17, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Midwest Ridaz (Aug 17, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## hoppn cubanito (Mar 13, 2010)

any new promo codes?


----------



## Midwest Ridaz (Aug 17, 2008)

...


----------



## Midwest Ridaz (Aug 17, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## Midwest Ridaz (Aug 17, 2008)

:biggrin:...........


----------



## Midwest Ridaz (Aug 17, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## maximus63 (Aug 18, 2010)

I ordered my set and were at my door 3 days later


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

maximus63 said:


> I ordered my set and were at my door 3 days later


What was the total cost? Is there a promo code?


----------



## maximus63 (Aug 18, 2010)

BIGJ77MC said:


> What was the total cost? Is there a promo code?


I actually called the 1800 number and spoke direct. I couldn't find any codes at the time and paid $235


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

maximus63 said:


> I actually called the 1800 number and spoke direct. I couldn't find any codes at the time and paid $235


Thx for the response. How long ago did u buy them?


----------



## maximus63 (Aug 18, 2010)

BIGJ77MC said:


> Thx for the response. How long ago did u buy them?


about 3 weeks ago, whoever assist you ~ tell em you want a deal..


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

maximus63 said:


> about 3 weeks ago, whoever assist you ~ tell em you want a deal..


Thx for the help homie. Im gna call in the morning


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ordered my tires on wed 5/30 got them today 6/01.


----------



## maximus63 (Aug 18, 2010)

BIGJ77MC said:


> Ordered my tires on wed 5/30 got them today 6/01.


:h5: did you get a deal ?


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

maximus63 said:


> :h5: did you get a deal ?


Got 5% off. Im happy. Rather have uniroyals then milestars


----------



## Foolish818 (Jan 16, 2010)

Big brand tires have them for $54 each out the door they won't mount them tho don't kno how big a company they are but they have a few locations in Tulare co. CA


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

They r running a $30 discount on any set of all tires. Use promo code BESAFE30 good thru june 8. Might pick me up another set. Tirebuyer.com


----------



## maximus63 (Aug 18, 2010)

BIGJ77MC said:


> They r running a $30 discount on any set of all tires. Use promo code BESAFE30 good thru june 8. Might pick me up another set. Tirebuyer.com


:werd:


----------



## jes (Jun 6, 2011)

I ordered my set today. Total was $236.99 that was with the $30 Discount. uffin:


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

jes said:


> I ordered my set today. Total was $236.99 that was with the $30 Discount. uffin:


That's what I'm talkin bout!!! Gna try to order another set for back up


----------



## jes (Jun 6, 2011)

my tires came in today, will post pic's when i get my new 120 spoke from Gboyz in a week. :yes:


----------



## scline74 (Sep 25, 2005)

Are there any new working coupons. I really need some 155 80 13 badly......................


----------



## Fleetwood94 (Mar 24, 2008)

Found a link to these WW 155 80 13's

http://www.onlinetires.com/products...55%2F80-13+hercules+mr+iv+touring+79t+ww.html


----------



## Fleetwood94 (Mar 24, 2008)

here is a link to Cooper WSW tires also:

https://www.onlinetires.com/product.../155%2F80-13+cooper+trendsetter+se+n%2Fa.html


----------



## Midwest Ridaz (Aug 17, 2008)

I started this thread.......TTMFT


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Fleetwood94 said:


> here is a link to Cooper WSW tires also:
> 
> https://www.onlinetires.com/product.../155%2F80-13+cooper+trendsetter+se+n%2Fa.html



Just checked. They also have the 175/70/14 hankooks in ww for 55.00 a tire.


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Midwest Ridaz said:


> I started this thread.......TTMFT


Good u did now hope everyone will buy from these 2 spots instead of getting raped for $400 a set from guys on here or buyin them cheap ass milestars. Thx for the tips


----------



## Midwest Ridaz (Aug 17, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## jes (Jun 6, 2011)

finally got my 13'' 120 spoke from Gboyz


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

jes said:


> View attachment 515966
> View attachment 515967
> View attachment 515968
> View attachment 515973
> finally got my 13'' 120 spoke from Gboyz


Damn thats alot of spokes!! Are those chinas? Im curious did they change the offest of ur rear wheels so thSt u wouldnt have any rubbing on the quarter panel?

Looks real nice


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 24, 2012)

Fleetwood94 said:


> here is a link to Cooper WSW tires also:
> 
> https://www.onlinetires.com/products/vehicle/tires/cooper/155%2F80-13+cooper+trendsetter+se+n%2Fa.html


uffin:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

PROMO CODES ANYONE...?


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

BrownAzt3ka said:


> PROMO CODES ANYONE...?


Register ur email address with them and they will email u the promo vodes when a promo is running. I havent gotten any lately. Ill post when one comes out


----------



## jes (Jun 6, 2011)

BIGJ77MC said:


> Damn thats alot of spokes!! Are those chinas? Im curious did they change the offest of ur rear wheels so thSt u wouldnt have any rubbing on the quarter panel?
> 
> Looks real nice


yea something different, no chinas. made in the U.S.A. the rear are 13''x5.5, I had chinas before, no rubbing, they were 13x7, I went with 13x5.5 cuz i going to extend my skirts.


----------



## E-Dizzle (Dec 3, 2007)

jes said:


> View attachment 515966
> View attachment 515967
> View attachment 515968
> View attachment 515973
> finally got my 13'' 120 spoke from Gboyz



Those tiger paws look nice!


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

jes said:


> yea something different, no chinas. made in the U.S.A. the rear are 13''x5.5, I had chinas before, no rubbing, they were 13x7, I went with 13x5.5 cuz i going to extend my skirts.
> View attachment 516357


Im mountin my again this weekend. Ill take pics and post once thier cleaned up.


----------



## jes (Jun 6, 2011)

E-Dizzle said:


> Those tiger paws look nice!


Thanks homie. :thumbsup:


----------



## Midwest Ridaz (Aug 17, 2008)

TTMFT !


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

Got my paws mounted tonight. Nice tires. 


Sent from my iPad using Autoguide


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Detroit 6 ACE said:


> Got my paws mounted tonight. Nice tires.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Autoguide


Look real nice


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

BIGJ77MC said:


> Look real nice


Thx! They have a nice look. 

No more "BROWNSTARS"


Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Detroit 6 ACE said:


> Thx! They have a nice look.
> 
> No more "BROWNSTARS"
> 
> ...


Yup I was real impressed when I got mine!!! I remember people rollin on them from before but never owned a set. But damn they are real nice to clean compared to those shitty ass milestars


----------



## Goku (Jun 12, 2011)

:drama:


----------



## jeeni (Dec 20, 2012)

I bought UNIROYAL - Laredo All Season AWP Tire from Tire Buyer store between $103.11 - $142.16 each and i also got $50 discount using Tire Buyer coupon code. When you decided to buy new tires from any store just look at the coupon codes from any top coupons site and used at checkout.


----------



## malicioso (Oct 5, 2010)

I need 4 is shipping available to postal code MD 20784? Id so PM me


----------



## Midwest Ridaz (Aug 17, 2008)




----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

malicioso said:


> I need 4 is shipping available to postal code MD 20784? Id so PM me


Noone is selling them here. Check the website.


----------



## rollin 72 monte (Jul 4, 2007)

the web site is not working or is it just not working for me hahahahaha


----------



## Mr. MS Roller (Dec 19, 2007)

Need these tires shipped to 39503 let me know


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

Go to tirebuyer.com guys. Search 155/80/13.


----------



## 898949 (Jun 29, 2012)

anyone out there hop on these tires??

and any pix of how they look on gbodys? since their beefier.

just wondering...


----------



## Mr. MS Roller (Dec 19, 2007)

Good lookn tires


----------



## Midwest Ridaz (Aug 17, 2008)




----------



## Midwest Ridaz (Aug 17, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Rob00 (May 20, 2003)

Don't know if many of you guys have a commercial tire near you guys but I picked up a set of 13" uniroyal tiger paws white walls for 50 a tire earlier this month.


----------



## Midwest Ridaz (Aug 17, 2008)




----------



## Midwest Ridaz (Aug 17, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Midwest Ridaz (Aug 17, 2008)

$232.76 set of 4 New price !!!


----------



## Midwest Ridaz (Aug 17, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

The set of Hercules MR IV are discontinued, so, I'm coming back to the Paws. That new price is cheaper than what I paid for them in '12 at tire buyer.


----------



## Lowrider19 (Dec 27, 2012)

www.tirebuyer.com 
[h=4]$25 off any set of 4 tires: Code *SBGAME25*
[/h]


----------



## Midwest Ridaz (Aug 17, 2008)

:facepalm:


----------



## Midwest Ridaz (Aug 17, 2008)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

uffin:


----------



## Midwest Ridaz (Aug 17, 2008)




----------



## Midwest Ridaz (Aug 17, 2008)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

$25 off set of 4 tires with coupon code VDAY25 uffin:


----------



## Midwest Ridaz (Aug 17, 2008)




----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

There are none on there


----------



## jspekdc2 (Mar 15, 2008)

X2..


Dylante63 said:


> There are none on there


----------



## Midwest Ridaz (Aug 17, 2008)

Sold out AGAIN....hopefully they will get more.....or get O.G. 5.20 Shit back in the day thats all We had......dont worry somebody going to pop up with some radials for more $$$$ they buy them all and resell...


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

New skinny 155/80-r13ww
$52ea or $200 per set
Plenty in stock


----------



## Midwest Ridaz (Aug 17, 2008)

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> New skinny 155/80-r13ww
> $52ea or $200 per set
> Plenty in stock


 What Brand are those ???...pics mounted and sidewall...the usual request


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

The new style Milestar.. should have some mounted pics by this weekend haven't had anybody complaining about the white walls like the old style


----------



## Midwest Ridaz (Aug 17, 2008)

Cool....CCE been pushing them too.....Im going with radials on My 13s and 5.20 on My 14s ........I drive slow ,even with My Lt1


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

yeah believe it or not it's weird but 14 inch radials are harder to find than 13 inch radials nowadays


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> yeah believe it or not it's weird but 14 inch radials are harder to find than 13 inch radials nowadays


Yup....they need to bring back the taller and skinnier 175 75's.


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

dj short dog said:


> Yup....they need to bring back the taller and skinnier 175 75's.


Fasho!!


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

Just saying fellas. Still can catch these tires on the site. Got this qoute minutes ago. uffin:


----------



## Midwest Ridaz (Aug 17, 2008)

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> Just saying fellas. Still can catch these tires on the site. Got this qoute minutes ago. uffin:
> 
> View attachment 1296753


.....Back in Stock ???? WTF?


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

Love these tires. I put over 800 miles on them this riding season.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

Still available y'all uffin:


----------



## Midwest Ridaz (Aug 17, 2008)

THERE BACK TIREBUYER.COM IS SELLING Tigerpaws© 155/80/13 ON EBAY® $267.96 Free $hipping !!


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## roarin20's (Apr 20, 2007)

Just ordered some paws, what are you guys inflating these 13s to, I have 2 pumps and 8 batts on a 64.


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

roarin20's said:


> Just ordered some paws, what are you guys inflating these 13s to, I have 2 pumps and 8 batts on a 64.


50psi


----------



## roarin20's (Apr 20, 2007)

RobLBC said:


> 50psi


Orale thanks homie!


----------



## Midwest Ridaz (Aug 17, 2008)




----------



## Midwest Ridaz (Aug 17, 2008)

http://m.ebay.com/itm/P155-80R13-Un...-Tires-79-S-Set-of-4-/221475917043?nav=SEARCH


----------



## OGMIDWEST (Jul 15, 2016)

https://www.tirebuyer.com/tires/uniroyal/tiger-paw-awp-ii/p/tv130000092


Once again its on !!!


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

Just ordered mine from a local tire company. They were out when I wanted to buy.


----------



## OGMIDWEST (Jul 15, 2016)

TTT


----------



## OGMIDWEST (Jul 15, 2016)

:thumbsup:


----------

